# Survival food



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just tried the efoods gold, chicken and cheesy rice casserole. Edible, but just barely. Back to original plan of rice, canned meat, cream of cheddar soup. Is any of this type of food decent?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With my appetite, I can eat it. Do I want to, well... But come the time when it is 
the only thing you have, it'll taste just fine. I don't think anyone can make survival 
food this is really gourmet quality, no matter what Wise Foods say. But the long 
term storage capability as well as grab and go made me buy 1 pail of Wise just 
for grab and go. Since it is mostly vegetarian, I have some small cans of beef, 
chicken, turkey, and ham plus of course Spam sitting on top of the Wise pail.
My GHB and my BOB has Mountain House pouches. Definitely tastes a lot better, but 
about twice the price.
But I'll eat almost anything.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Decent or not when you are hungry and you have nothing else it will be gourmet.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> With my appetite, I can eat it. Do I want to, well... But come the time when it is
> the only thing you have, it'll taste just fine. I don't think anyone can make survival
> food this is really gourmet quality, no matter what Wise Foods say. But the long
> term storage capability as well as grab and go made me buy 1 pail of Wise just
> ...


I can eat it, but it makes me long for the good old days of MRE omelettes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have trouble eating the food you are storing now you will learn to hate it when you have no alternative. 
That is why I store what I eat. I don't have metal cans of veggies, fruit, and Spam. I don't like them. I have been spoiled with fresh and frozen foods. I can my own veggies, fruit and meats. I stock the dry goods we use and dry foods that we eat. I don't buy anything pre-cooked or pre-packaged. I don't buy yeast for making breads. I have the natural foods and I culture them for my use - now. I just happen to have enough to feed my family for a year. We plan to extend it to two years.

Don't waste your time storing food that you don't like thinking you will eat it in an emergency - you will but it will just be more stress added to the rest of what you are dealing with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the long term freeze dried fruits from Wise Foods, they're pretty good. Some of the casserole dishes are OK, I don't love them but they're OK. The long term food serves a purpose and I treat them like an insurance policy against JIC... "Just In Case". 

But long term freeze dried or whatever the hell they do to it...is just one aspect of our food stores. I'd prefer fresh grown and canned all the time but I'm glad I have my multi-tier system of various foods...or insurance policies if you want to call them that! :joyous:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have great success with certain types of Mountain House meals. Filling and they taste pretty good. Maybe try those out. Freeze Dried foods are not economical though. You can get long term storage beans, rice, oats, flour, ect. for much better value.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have great success with certain types of Mountain House meals. Filling and they taste pretty good. Maybe try those out. Freeze Dried foods are not economical though. You can get long term storage beans, rice, oats, flour, ect. for much better value.


I have all of those plus potato flakes and dry milk, just thought some of the easy convenient stuff would be good to have. Have not found any thats better than rice, beans, and a bit of Frank's redhot. I will pick up some of the mountain house and give it a try.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> i can eat it, but it makes me long for the good old days of mre omelettes.


o

m

g

!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have found very very few of the prepared materials they call "survival" food desirable. This is one of the reasons I believe prepping is more about developing a sustainable food supply (power, water too) then it is accumulation. Don't get me wrong there is a place for it - Costco sales a "veggie stew" I've liked a lot but my wife doesn't.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Spices folks.
Do not forget to store spices.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep. Enough hot sauce works wonders on crap you don't like. I store a lot of the beans, rice, powdered potatoes, and can goods. Even spam and I don't like it. But when your hungry and need sustenance who cares. It's about living and surviving. I am working on the fresh vegetables but don't have a lot of room for that. But, I am storing seeds just in case. I am growing tomatoes and peppers in 5 gallon buckets and I have not managed to kill them yet so I am encouraged.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Have noticed thru some sample packs, the ones that taste the best are loaded with sodium,(ie) salt.This is going by their nutritional data. some give your daily requirement in one serving.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, most affordable long term storage foods taste fairly bad (Honeyville Store Locator | local.honeyville.com) but if you're hungry enough it will taste fine, Still I keep a good selection of spices around. Poor tasting or not though you've got to put enough up to last until you can attempt to grow a large garden. Plenty of farm land where I'm at but it would still take 3-9 months (depending on the time of year) to even have the chance to grow a large crop, and that's assuming the weather is kind enough to rain when we need it.

My group keeps about 2 weeks of Mountain House meals (pretty tasty), another 2 weeks of MREs, and the rest in dried grains like rice and soy. If the emergency is less than a month the food will be acceptable and if it's a long term emergency the other foods will taste fine especially with locally hunted meat and spices.

Another thought about growing your own food. Do you have the ability to preserve enough of it to get through to the next harvest? I realize that some people here already can enough to last a full year but most of us don't. I keep some extra canning supplies but not enough to can or otherwise preserve a year's food supply.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Just tried the efoods gold, chicken and cheesy rice casserole. Edible, but just barely. Back to original plan of rice, canned meat, cream of cheddar soup. Is any of this type of food decent?


Ive noticed lower sodium options in canned food and I choose to buy these now just because of health reasons. try canned tamales and put some hot sauce on there...that is decent when hot.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I have all of those plus potato flakes and dry milk, just thought some of the easy convenient stuff would be good to have. Have not found any thats better than rice, beans, and a bit of Frank's redhot. I will pick up some of the mountain house and give it a try.


Start with mac and cheese. Its good enough that the wife eats it. Tastes vary we know. Hope you find stuff you like. I keep a weeks worth of the stuff and go through it camping restocking as i go. Most of my food stores are long term stuff and i just have some for variety and i actually use them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mountain House is WAY too expensive.

From my backpacking experience Zatrians rice and beans can't be beat. Get some packets of white tuna in oil when they are on sale. That and the rice/beans and you have a complete meal for less than $2.50. Forage for your greens.

The nice thing about the rice/beans is they are fully spiced/flavored and mylar sealed. Annies mac and cheese is good but not the nutrition of the rice/beans. 

For breakfast some oatmeal, and dried fruit I make at home, powdered milk, coffee and/or tea. 

I always have my fishing gear and wild plant book, forage as much as possible. If the season is right I also carry a take down .22 and/or a shotgun. For real SHTF situations some cable for snares and knowledge to make deadfalls. Learn how to make triggers for traps.
If you can find it some grain alcohol has many uses. A quart in a plastic container. Fuel, disinfectant, and something for the end of a long day.

P.S. salt pepper dehydrated garlic/onion, small container of soy, sugar/honey


----------



## Jtk07 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you looking for a high quality Non-GMO storable food send me a message!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I can eat it, but it makes me long for the good old days of MRE omelettes.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> View attachment 11307


Never seen one out of the pouch, I always just dumped my mini bottle of Tabasco in there and tried not to look at it.


----------

